# stdio.h header file



## mililani (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi folks,

Is it possible to download the standard library header files for FreeBSD?  I'm using a modified FreeBSD build and trying to compile a basic C program that requires stdio.h.  I guess I could download the standard FreeBSD build and install it, but I don't have the resources to do that right now (not even dual boot) -- unless anyone knows of a FreeBSD build on VMWare that's out there.  If anyone has this file, could you upload it?  I'll give you a dropbox folder to send. 

Much thanks!


----------



## vdvluc (Feb 10, 2011)

It is all on the net! http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/include/stdio.h?rev=1.60.2.1.8.1;content-type=text/plain


----------



## Alt (Feb 11, 2011)

mililani said:
			
		

> Is it possible to download the standard library header files for FreeBSD?




```
svn co 'http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/8.2/include/'
```


----------

